# P0327 intermittent code. Suggestions?



## JoeRRR (Feb 25, 2007)

Car is a 2009 jetta 2.5 automatic, girlfriends car, no mods bone stock 

Everyone once and awhile will have a CEL and throw this code along with a P0322 also a knock sensor code 

Before I go chasing this down and replacing the knock sensor, obviously should I have her try to get some half decent gas in it? She's always getting ****ty gas at Wawa. 

It's thrown this code twice in a few months, light comes on for a day or two then goes out. 

Like I said I know she always gets ****ty grade gas at Wawa. 

Thanks for the help


----------



## ob1kn0b (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't think your problem is because of bad gasoline otherwise you would get a P0326 or P0328 trouble code.

Since your problem is intermittent I bet is a wiring problem you have two options:

Option 1.- do a continuity test hooking your multimeter leads on each side of the wiring harness (sensor and ECM) and move around the harness to see if you have broken continuity or a short. Repeat 3 times (earth, 5V reference and signal) if you find the problem repair it, if not replace the sensor. You'll need a wiring diagram for your car.

Option 2.- replace the sensor, if the problem is gone then is Miller time, if not, go to option number 1.

So everything depends on what are you willing to spend:

A) Time testing the harness to confirm where is the problem or

B) Money buying a sensor to solve the problem or confirm you have a wiring issue.


Sent from my Commodore 64


----------

